# Problems with Raleigh Swift folder



## Taunton Cycler (8 Sep 2012)

Hi all
A new biker here (well, last time I rode I was about 30 yrs ago...) and I've recently bought a Raleigh Swift folder for commuting just a couple of miles each day. I've seen loads of other reviews and comments about the Swift saying how great it is and until recently I totally agreed, however after almost daily use for around 6 weeks I'm having problems with the middle (frame) joint catch which just doesn't seem very secure at all - in fact, it did once start to come apart whilst I was riding! Has anyone else had the same problems and, if so, how did they sort them? I've tried adjusting the screw inside the catch but what ever I do I don't seem to be able to get the same firm snap-to action the catch had when I first bought the bike.
Any ideas??
Thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2012)

take it back and get it checked over


----------



## Taunton Cycler (9 Sep 2012)

Yes, have done that just recently, but to be honest it's no better now in fact possibly worse than when I took it in, hence my posting on this website for help...just wondered if this is a fault with my bike in particular, or a general design fault with the bike itself. Shame, lovely bike to ride and I've only had it 6 weeks.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2012)

cant speak from experiance but if only 6 weeks old i would be asking for replacement if not happy


----------



## Banjo (12 Sep 2012)

A bike folding up while your riding it has a serious safety issue. If the bike shop isnt taking you seriously get trading standards on the case.this is unbelievably poor service.


----------

